# Does anyone have Radio Link for Grizz Game?



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

*Grizz/Bulls Game*

????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

grizzlies radio station is wbhq (or whbq). I tried to listen live and their applet didn't start for me...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

the link works for me


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Listening live right now. The announcer is pretty funny when he said Paul Gasol name. I think he said, "Pau Gas Ol". Anyway here's a link to you lazy bums that didn't bother to look.

http://www.sports56whbq.com/listen.htm

U need to download the program and register to listen.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

My bad. I had some security settings in my browser that prevented the application from starting.

Hope this helps anyone else who has the same problem/issue.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Are the announcers dumb or what? Just a question, how the hell are we going to know which J-Will are they talking about? I am confused. :sour:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Lol yea thats true. hehe, maybe when they say JWILL with more excitement they mean their JWILL. Is Jay WIlliams starting?

15-5, don't look good... just put in baxter, hehe.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill is a traitor. He's scoring for both teams


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

We're getting blown out. Incredible!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter is starting where he left off last night!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Those grizz anouncers don't know much. We played Orlando last night? interesting.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Grizz Announcers... "Jay Williams" was embarrassed by Jason Williams during the first 10 minutes". I can't say I disagree.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Grizz are up 9 with more than 6 minutes left in the second quarter.

JaySON Williams lit up Jay Williams for 13 oints and 4 assists in the first quarter.

Sounds like the Grizz are running screen/rolls against Jay and he's not getting any defensive help from his teamates.

Baxter's got 9 points and 3 rebounds so far.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Grizz lead cut to 7. Grizz get three straight offensive boards. Then Fizer commits his third foul.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Marcus Fizer is gettint b.itch slapped by Battier on the board. Incredible. What's wrong with Fizer? He's built like a freaking tank but his rebounding blows. Baxter is doing a good job so far. I go on the record and said that Baxter is the next Malik Rose. I like this guy as a role player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter 4-4 FG, 1-4FT, 9 pts/10min


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Baxter might be the real deal. I loved his game in the summer league, and I loved the glimpses the first couple preseason games. 

Maybe Chandler's injury was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What's impressive about Baxter tonight is he's doing it against real NBA players


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

The "6'9 Eddy Curry" pasting Gasol in the paint

Ha


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good point mikedc. He hasnt missed a beat from last night.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

At one point the Bulls had a quintet of Blount, Baxter, Graves, Brunson and Crawford on the floor. Ugly. 

Curry is now starting to school Gasol...two straight dunks.

Bulls bench has scored 24 points, the starters have scored 13.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Maybe Lonny should be christened 

* Baxative * as in like a good * Laxative * he seems to go right through you


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter has 2 blocked shots, btw.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JWill with a sick 3 pointers and gets fouled on the play!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

what a desperation shot!!!! Nice


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

51-43, Grizz. Jay will just drained a "3" from 5 feet behind the line with the shot clock running out.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

That's what I'm talkin about

Tight D , clock winding down , 5 feet from behind the arc and with Jason Williams in his face and Jay sticks it after he has had his a55 handed to him in the 1st quarter - he just comes straight back , will not roll over and sticks it right back in your face

hmmmm mmmm.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

I think that's the Grizz J-Will and not ours.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> I think that's the Grizz J-Will and not ours.


Negatory young Jedi 

It was ours


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

If you think our announcers are bad, you got to check out Memphis announcers. The guy was basically crying if a call went against the Grizzlies.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry is 4-4 in fts


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

58-48. Curry's leading a dunkfest! 

Some serious whining about the refs by the Grizz announcers.

Curry with 3 fouls. less than a minute left 'til half.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

One thing is: The D ain't doin nothin.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Grizz Jason Williams is playing like he real ticked off*

If only he can play that every game.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Damn

What's with giving up 61 points in a half???


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

61-48 Grizz at halftime.

BC's gotta be smokin' about the lack of defense.

Bulls are shooting over 50% and they STILL TRAIL by 13 at halftime!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Our defense needs to get better. I can't believe the Grizz is scoring 61 pts at the half.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*So, which of the Bulls are not in uniform tonight???*

Sure would be nice to have these professionals get in shape BEFORE the season so some of these injuries would not take place...sure freak accidents happen...but I gotta believe hamstrings are NOT freak accidents. How many did Mj or Scottie have???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe we should trade for JWill and bail out the other JWill.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Anyone think as I do that our frontline is really soft? I know Chandler and Curry are just one year out of high school, so I guess we've got to exercise patience and wait for them to really start to assert themselves. In the meantime, we could use a meat-eating beast inside to keep the other team's bigs honest.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> In the meantime, we could use a meat-eating beast inside to keep the other team's bigs honest.


didn't you guys have the oak tree last year what was wrong with him?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> didn't you guys have the oak tree last year what was wrong with him?


He couldn't keep up with anybody. I don't think I ever saw him run any farther than between the two free throw circles!


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Marcus Fizer is gettint b.itch slapped by Battier on the board. Incredible. What's wrong with Fizer? He's built like a freaking tank but his rebounding blows.


He sounds a lot like the big nasty. Corliss Williamson is huge and is a good scorer but he cant rebound to save his life.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

What a stitch! The announcers are claiming that tonight the Grizz are playing some of the best basketball they've seen since the team moved to Memphis! :rofl:

Against a lineup comprised of Crawford, Graves, Baxter, Blount and Brunson, you would hope they'd have some success

Grizz are 7-20 from the 3 point line...Bulls are 3 of 5.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pau and Eddy were trading buckets. Jason Williams was laying the smack on Jay. The guards haven't played great D, but our interior defense is still pretty awful.

I believe Marshall, Chandler, and ERob are our guys who aren't playing tonight. 

At Halftime: 


Bulls: 48
JWill - 7pts, 
Curry 14 pts, 1 rb
Baxter - 9 pts

Grizz: 61
14-15 FTs
Giricek 14 pts
Pau 12 pts, 5 rb, 4 TO 
Jason Williams 13 pts

B


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Well, Hassell made it into the 3rd quarter tonight!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Grizz lead by 19 with 9:43 left in the 3rd quarter. Booya.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*looks like Jay williams is playing better once Jason Williams sat out*

Grizz Jason Williams really put on a clinic on the Bulls.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I don't know whether our inside play was a problem in the 1st half 

The Grizz got 20 attempts from outside where they made 7 compared to our 2 from 5 

We outplayed them in the paint 26 - 16 

Clearly our perimeter defense was/is a concern


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Grizz up 22. No defense being played by the Bulls at all.

I'm beginning to wonder how long Cartwright and Krause are going to live with players who won't make a commitment to defense.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

5:39 left in the 3rd, Grizz up 81-62.


----------



## Jaybird (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm following the game by the Yahoo boxscore updates, can anybody tell me how Baxter got his technical? 

I don't think I remember him ever recieving one at Maryland.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Grizz are 11 of 15 in the 3rd quarter so far. Where's the "D"?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Wasn't Blount brought here to play defense? Where the hell is the defense? Curry... What can I say? His offensive game is top notched but his defensive skill just blows.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The good and bad of eddie curry

good=20 pts so far

bad=2 rebounds.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Grizz Jason Williams 27 points in 22 mins*

9 assists and 3 rebounds, NO TURNOVERS

WOW!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Grizz Jason Williams 27 points in 22 mins*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> 9 assists and 3 rebounds, NO TURNOVERS
> 
> WOW!!!!


I know. No one will argue that jason cant play. He can. Trouble is, in crunch time he will either win or lose it for you. And he doesn't play like this every night.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

It's our perimeter defense, not our interior defense that's killed us tonight.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Why is Curry refusing to crash the board? For godsake, he's a 7 footer that can jump. He should smack these ladies around and not the other way around. Curry's play reminds me too much of Webber. Soft and tentative.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lack of effort leads to an easy Grizz basket to end the 3rd


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Grizz Jason Williams 27 points in 22 mins*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I know. No one will argue that jason cant play. He can. Trouble is, in crunch time he will either win or lose it for you. And he doesn't play like this every night.




The opinions on J-Will always blow me away.

Some fans think he's an All Star other think he's the worst player in the NBA.

He has his faults but if you look at his objectivly he is "at worst" an average point guard.

I would prefer a more steady point, but we certianly could do worse than Williams.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jaybird</b>!
> I'm following the game by the Yahoo boxscore updates, can anybody tell me how Baxter got his technical?
> 
> I don't think I remember him ever recieving one at Maryland.


Illegal defense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Grizz Jason Williams 27 points in 22 mins*



> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can, i know.


----------



## Jaybird (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Illegal defense.


Thx DaBullz, I was confused because I couldn't imagine LB arguing with a ref.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Grizz Jason Williams 27 points in 22 mins*



> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JaySON Williams has scalded some of the best guards in the league. Last season, for example:

vs. Francis: 23 points, 16 assists.
vs. Payton: 26 points, 4 assists.
vs. Stocton: 22 points, 5 assists.
vs. Bryant: 26 points, 4 assists.
vs. Bibby: 19 points, 13 assists.

And the list goes on. The problem with JaySON is that he'll shoot his team out of games almost as much as he'll keep them in games.

Jay Williams's got no reason to hang his head. Hopefully he'll start files on all these PG's and the next time he sees them things will be a little different.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Being led by David " Digger " Graves in our rebounding effort ( if you could call it that ) is pretty ordinary


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

The Grizz announcers feel Baxter may be pushing Fizer for minutes.

That's an interesting observation from a couple of guys who know little about the Bulls overall.

BTW, its the Grizz leading 113-90 with about 4 minutes left.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Gooden has 17 boards, wow.
I would love to have a PF that knows his bread is buttered on the glass.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Gooden's got 21 points and 17 rebounds. Contrast that with Fizer's performance, 4 points and I believe just a couple of boards. And from what I heard they were matched against one another during the game. BTW, both players were chosen #4 overall in their respective drafts.

Curry's got 27 points and 5 boards.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're downright horrendous at two very important aspects of the game - DEFENSE and REBOUNDING. Every healthy team(boston, minnesota, suns and grizzlies) so far in the preseason has scored and outrebounded us at will. If Donyell Marshall doesn't play every game for us this season, and our D continues like this, we won't even win 25-30 games.

Is Cartwright really preachin' D everyday? I don't think he's even doing a decent job. We should have atleast made some progress on D from last season, but it actually seems like we have gotten worse.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

It easy to blame Krause, but if Bill is a defensive coach why does Krause hand him a roster that doesn't play any? 
Trading Artest last year must of really ticked off Cartwright. The one guy on the roster that loves the defensive game. 
I would trade Jamal staright up at this point for Gooden or Fortson, get someone that at least wants to play defense and wants rebounds.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Fizer shouldn't be playing at all. Personally, I prefer to play someone that will actually put in an effort like Baxter and not overrated punks like Fizer. I have been preaching since last season to trade Fizer while his value is high because he isn't going to get any better. Look right I was right because he's getting marginally worse every year. Bring in the LB and Fizer can whine on the bench for all I care. Bill needs to set up an example and Sizzle is the perfect scapegoat. This should be a wakeup call for Curry also. If he doesn't respond, he needed to be benched too until that thick skull of his will understand that he won't played if he doesn't crash. No board, no minutes, no point, no recognition. That should change his mind since he thinks the only way he will get noticed is by scoring.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> I would trade Jamal staright up at this point for Gooden


It would take a whole lot more than Crawford to get Gooden.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

You guys are WAY OVERCRITICAL. Man, I thought I was bad.

Eddy Curry had a SPECTACULAR game considering he is a RAW 2nd year player. 27pts, 6rebs, 3blks in 31 minutes and you're complaining about his D? C'mon... give me a break!

As MikeDC said earlier, our perimeter D was bad tonight and our rebounding philosophy is off. You've got to pair a rebounder with a scorer in the post, not two of each. For instance, when Curry is in, put Baxter along side him and when Chandler is in, put Fizer in aside him. 

Things are going to be just fine... you all just need to either lay off the sugar or go get yourself a prozac subscription.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> It would take a whole lot more than Crawford to get Gooden.


Duh...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This team doesn't have a rhythem yet---offensive or defensive. It would have been nice to see Cartwright run his regulars all the way through so they could get settled...

4 or 5 games into the season, I think we'll start to see what we're looking for.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Come on people !!!!

Stop the violins !!!

:boohoo:

Let's put things into perspective !!!

The Bulls didn't have Dali tonight.

If Dali was on the floor, the Bulls would have blown Memphis away!!!!

:jump:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> You guys are WAY OVERCRITICAL. Man, I thought I was bad.
> 
> Eddy Curry had a SPECTACULAR game considering he is a RAW 2nd year player. 27pts, 6rebs, 3blks in 31 minutes and you're complaining about his D? C'mon... give me a break!
> ...


Actually it was me that first made the point that one of our main problems was in our perimeter D

Eddy only had 2 rebounds coming into the 4th quarter - that does not qualify as SPECTACULAR for me 

I agree that Eddy may never be the rebounder that Tyson may be and it is plausible to see them playing alternating yet complimentary roles ... but when Tyson is not there and we need Eddy to step it up and throw his weight around , this just does not cut it because frankly there is only one reason for it and that is who wants it more

I have no problem with the talent or the physical capability - its the mindset that needs addressing 

We can all rip Fizzer a new one at random because he falls short - is Eddy the Bull a sacred cow that is immune - maybe he is - he rebounded like a b**ch tonight


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Eddy is immune to me for at least 2 more season after this one... after his 4th full season in the league. You do not get the right teaching in HS, it just doesn't happen.

Fizer had several years of college instruction, plus his several now with Chicago and still remains the same. He has no excuse in my eyes, unless Tim Floyd has completely ruined his career, and that doesn't hold water for me. 

Bottom line to me: Fizer is just lazy, Curry is just inexperienced. 

Sorry about missing you being the first to point it out...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

1. I don't know who mentioned it in another thread (Ztect?), but Curry, Chandler, and Fizer really don't seem like natural rebounders. I noticed this last year, but it still seems true. 

2. Curry ended with 6 boards. That's too few, but let's not equate him yet to Fizer. Curry is a year out of high school with 1 year of pro experience. Fizer is 5 years out with 2 years of pro experience. 

3. Fizer had a truly awful game. 1-8 shooting, 5 fouls, 2 TOs in 25 minutes.

4. Right now, I'd have to think that Crawford still gets a slight edge as the starting PG. JWill will win out in the long run, but not quite yet. Neither or them have really played all that great as of yet.

5. Jalen's heart isn't in the pre-season, is it?


----------



## Jammer (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Come on people !!!!
> 
> Stop the violins !!!
> ...



We can always count on ztect to put a positive spin on things.

Sort of like thinking happy thoughts.

:banana:


P.S. This is meant as a thank you, and compliment, if you will.

No sarcasm is intended. I just read the post and hope that it is 

not misconstrued. Your post actually cheered me up.


----------

